# Mo-Ra420 Fragen..



## CryHardStyLe (29. April 2018)

Hey Leute,

ich überlege meine Grafikkarte und meine CPU auf externe Wasserkühlung umzustellen und brauche eure Meinung, ob das alles so machbar ist, wie ich mir das vorstelle..

Mein System:
I7 7700k geköpft
Zotac GTX 1080 TI AMP!
Corsair HX 850 Watt Netzteil
Dark Base 900

Ich würde gerne folgende Hardware einsetzen:



Mo-Ra3 420er Radiator mit 4x 200mm Noctua Lüftern.
Mayhems Schläuche 10/16
Pumpe Watercool D5 in Verbindung mit der Heatkiller 200 Tube

Folgende Fragen:


Ich würde gerne den AGB und die Pumpe am Mo-Ra3 befestigen, gute Idee?
Welche Durchführungen von Koolance brauche ich?
Wie macht ihr das mit den ganzen Kabeln, die müssen ja auch irgendwie durchgeführt werden?!
Reicht der Mo-Ra3 420er um alles gut zu kühlen zu können und zusätzlich für ordentliches Übertakten?
Wie mache ich das mit dem Wasserwechseln usw.? Einfach draußen ein T-Stück dazwischen hängen + Ablasshahn?

Gruß


----------



## SpatteL (29. April 2018)

1. Kann man machen. Gibt da auch passendes Zubehör von Watercool.
2. QD3 oder QD4 mit Schottverschraubung oder ohne, je nachdem wie du es gerne hättest.
3. Das Case hat dafür hinten doch sicher Öffnungen? Wenn nicht, musst du für den Schlauch ja Löcher Bohren, da machst du dann halt noch eins für die Kabel.
4. Ja reicht., Kommt aber auch auf deine Ansprüche bzgl. Lautstärke und Temperaturen an und auf die Umgebungstemperatur.
5. Wäre eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. April 2018)

1.) Nein. Am MoRa sind keinerlei Befestigungsmöglichkeiten dafür vorgesehen. Natürlich kann man das entsprechend nachträglich bauen (Löcher nutzen die für Lüfterschrauben gedacht sind oder an den Anschlüssen selbst was basteln), empfehlen würde ich das aber nicht. Es sei denn es gibt dafür passendes Zubehör (keine Ahnung^^).
2.) Was hat das mit dem MoRa zu tun? Nunja, die QD3 sind ziemlich gut.
3.) Mit Y-Adapterkabeln. Ich habe 9x140mm Lüfter dran und nutze vier 1-zu-3-Y-Adapterkabel (3-pin). Auf die Art kommt aus dem Mora hinter der Blende nur ein einzelner 3-pin Stecker raus. Dieser klemmt an einem separaten 20W-Netzteil von Phobya. Damit kann ich die Lüfter per Schalter zu- oder abschalten.
4.) Für nen 7700K mit ner einzelnen 1080Ti reicht dein MoRa schon passiv.  Nur als Größenordnung: Selbst bei unhörbar leise drehenden Lüftern (meine laufen bei 600 upm) kann ein MoRa420 problemlos 2000W und mehr Wärme abführen. Es gibt schlichtweg keinen PC auf dem Markt der einen MoRa überfordern könnte. 
5.) Wenn du passende Komponenten gewählt hast brauchst du dein Wasser nie zu wechseln. Meins ist seit 2014 drin. Wenn du häufiger umbauen willst machste dir Schnellkupplungen (QD3) und/oder Kugelhähne dran so dass du bei einem Hardwarewechsel nur den Teil der WaKü leerlaufen lässt wo die Hardware auch ist. Ich hab nen Hahn vor dem AGB und Schnellkupplungen vorm MoRa, bedeutet wenn ich Hardware wechseln will muss ich nur die Schläuche und Kühlblöcke selbst entleeren, 90% des Kreislaufwassers (das in MoRa und AGB ist) bleibt drin.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. April 2018)

1) Ja.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://shop.watercool.de/HEATKILLER-Tube-MO-RA3-mounting-kit

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30236



2.) Entweder setzt du selber an der idealen Position Öffnungen im Gehäuse und verwendest Schottverschraubungen.

Alphacool HF Schottverschraubung kurze Version G1/4 - Chrome | Schottverschraubung | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Alphacool HF Schottverschraubung kurze Version G1/4 - Deep Black | Schottverschraubung | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Oder du setzt auf eine Gehäusedurchführung:

Bsp.: Aqua Computer Webshop -  Gehausedurchfuhrung uber Slotblende mit zwei Verbindungen G1/4, zweiteilig 63046

Schnellkupplungen: Günstiger als QD3 mit demselben Mechanismus:

https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkuehlung/anschluesse/schnellkupplungen/?p=1&o=20&n=12&f=68

Testbericht: https://www.meisterkuehler.de/thema...hlusskupplungssets-von-alphacool/#post-957001


3.) Wenn die Lüfter gesteuert werden sollen, brauchst du einen "1-4" pwm Splitter. Ob das der PWM Anschluss deines Boards verkraftet steht im Handbuch.
Alternativ läuft die Drehzahlregelung und Stromversorgung über eine seperate Steuerung.

Bei mir laufen die 9 Lüfte über 3Pin auf 9x 3Pin + Verlängerungskabel + 7V Adapter + Molex Netzteilanschluss ohne Steuerung.
Macht jeder nach seinem Gustus.

4.) Reicht dicke.

5.) Über ein internes T-Stück mit Kügelhahn oder einfach extern übers Aufschrauben der Schnellkupplungen (=meine Lösung).


----------



## IICARUS (29. April 2018)

Wenn das ganze nur extern verbaut wird würde ich noch nicht mal ein Kugelhahn verbauen, einfach Schlauch in Schüssel halten und die Schnellverschlüsse vom Schlauch lösen oder abschrauben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. April 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wenn das ganze nur extern verbaut wird würde ich noch nicht mal ein Kugelhahn verbauen, einfach Schlauch in Schüssel halten und die Schnellverschlüsse vom Schlauch lösen oder abschrauben.


Genau das ist auch meine Lösung. Ist simpel, günstig und funktioniert prima (auch wenn ich noch nen Hahn dazwischen hab).


----------



## IICARUS (29. April 2018)

Habe ich letztens bei mir auch gemacht, da ich nicht den ganzen Loop leeren musste.
Kugelhahn habe ich unter der Pumpe bei mir intern verbaut.


----------



## v3nom (30. April 2018)

1. ich habe es intern im PC sowie ein 360er Radiator. Damit kann ich auch unabhängig vom Mora den PC kühlen oder am Mora basteln.

2. Ich habe ein G1/4“ Durchführung von Aquacomputer

3. Lumberg Stecker habe ich dafür genommen: Gosumodz vs MDPC-X, MO-RA Verlängerung

4. Overkill hoch 10. 

5. Ablasshahn oder wenn du den Mora per Schnelltrenner anbindest dann könnte ein extra Paar zum ablassen dienen.


----------



## CryHardStyLe (30. April 2018)

Okay, vielen Dank erstmal für die vielen, qualifizierten Antworten. 

Ich werde mir jetzt erstmal Gedanken machen und dann Teile bestellen


----------



## Der-Micha (2. Mai 2018)

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein. 
Da ich kürzlich in eine Dachgeschosswohnung gezogen bin, muss ich mir ja schon über die Kühlung im Sommer Gedanken machen. Momentan kühle ich eine 1080Ti nebst 8700K mit zwei 360mm Radiatoren und einer D5 Pumpe von EK. 
Jetzt spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, einen MO-RA 420 LT zu besorgen und unter dem Tisch zu platzieren. Mittels Schnellkupplungen wird dieser dann mit dem Rest des Kreislaufes verbunden / getrennt. Ich mache mir nur Gedanken, ob die eine im PC verbaute Pumpe noch für einen guten Durchfluss sorgen kann oder ob ich eine zweite einsetzen sollte. Wie macht ihr das mit eurem MO-RA?


----------



## DARPA (2. Mai 2018)

Das macht die D5 schon mit. Als Größenordnung, durch das Nachrüsten eines MO-RA 420 inkl. QD3 Schnelltrenner hatte ich ca. 25% weniger Durchfluss.


----------



## Krolgosh (2. Mai 2018)

Das passt schon, da wirst du keine Probleme bekommen. Hab ein ähnliches Setup, allerdings nur einen intern verbauten Radiator. Die D5 bringt auf höchster Einstellung immernoch ca 120l Durchfluß. Habe ich dann aber auf 40-50l runtergeregelt... mehr muss nicht sein.


----------



## Joselman (2. Mai 2018)

Ich habe zwar keinen Mora aber dafür einen NOVA 1080 extern für CPU und GPU. Ab Case sind 3m Schlauch und noch so das ein oder andere was den Durchfluss etwas senkt. Pumpe is eine Laing DDC die ich von 3.600 u/min auf 1.800 u/min gedrosselt habe.
Um ehrlich zu sein wird der Durchfluss mMn völlig überbewertet. 40l/h werden sicher ausreichen und da kommst du wahrscheinlich locker hin. Genau sagen kann man das aber nur ein Durchflusssensor.
Wenn es dir wirklich Kopfschmerzen bereitet bau halt einen Durchflusssensor mit ein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2018)

Joselman schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein wird der Durchfluss mMn völlig überbewertet.



Richtig.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...0-alkis-blog-33-stroemende-ueberlegungen.html


----------



## Der-Micha (2. Mai 2018)

Danke für die vielen Antworten!
Das ist gut, dann wird mein Budget geschont 

Habt ihr den MO-RA vorher irgendwie gespült? Ich mache das generell mit Radiatoren, vor allem mit Alphacool hatte ich in der Vergangenheit etwas Probleme. Bei diesem großen Stelle ich mir das aber schon etwas umständlich vor...


----------



## Anilman (2. Mai 2018)

Immer durchspülen ist wichtig.

sonst haste später öl oder späne im kreislauf...


----------



## Haarstrich (2. Mai 2018)

Bauartbedingt kommt es bei einem Röhrenradiator zu keinen Lötrückständen. Durchspülen würde ich trotzdem.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2018)

Der-Micha schrieb:


> Bei diesem großen Stelle ich mir das aber schon etwas umständlich vor...



MoRa in die Dusche stellen, Duschkopf abschrauben, Schlauchende (mit Gummidichtungsring) an eine Öffnung des MoRas draufhalten, Feuer frei. 
Wenn du da 10 Liter durchgeballert hast abstellen, Leer laufen lassen, trocknen lassen. Das wars.

Mehr ist nicht nötig, ich hab auch nicht mehr gemacht und habe keinerlei Rückstände/Späne/sonstwas in der WaKü (und ich habn Filter im Kreislauf der wirklich feinmaschig ist - nix zu sehen).


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Mai 2018)

Der-Micha schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich hier mal ein.
> Da ich kürzlich in eine Dachgeschosswohnung gezogen bin, muss ich mir ja schon über die Kühlung im Sommer Gedanken machen. Momentan kühle ich eine 1080Ti nebst 8700K mit zwei 360mm Radiatoren und einer D5 Pumpe von EK.
> Jetzt spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, einen MO-RA 420 LT zu besorgen und unter dem Tisch zu platzieren. Mittels Schnellkupplungen wird dieser dann mit dem Rest des Kreislaufes verbunden / getrennt. Ich mache mir nur Gedanken, ob die eine im PC verbaute Pumpe noch für einen guten Durchfluss sorgen kann oder ob ich eine zweite einsetzen sollte. Wie macht ihr das mit eurem MO-RA?



D5 mit Ponti auf Stufe 2 mit 11/8er Schlauch und noname Anschlüssen ergibt 50l/h mit meinem AF Drei CPU Kühler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit meinem AC Cuplex sind es bei der D5@Stufe 2 genau 58l/h ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und bei meinem Aquacomputer Kryos Next liege ich wieder im Bereich von 46 l/h.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit solchen Werten Werten bist du immer im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Der-Micha (3. Mai 2018)

Danke für die vielen Antworten! 
@ Lios Nudin schickes System, das mit dem Kupfer und dem schwarz macht sich echt gut... Und du hast mit den Blöcken auf RAM und Mainboard ja noch mehr Widerstand als ich, dann mache ich mir keine Sorgen. 
Gut, dann gebe ich heute Nacht die Bestellung auf, dann kann ich bei Mindfactory immerhin die Versandkosten sparen  Auch wenn dafür jetzt wieder fast 500€ flöten gehen.


----------

